# 'Prince of Pot' says police and city hall conspiring against him



## FruityBud (Mar 23, 2009)

Vancouver's self-styled "Prince of Pot" says city hall and the police department are trying to run him out of town.

Marc Emery has a political campaign office, a magazine and a retail store based on West Hastings Street in downtown Vancouver  but the marijuana activist said he's hitting a wall when it comes to getting business licences.

In the past, Emery said, he hasn't needed a business licence because everything was run under the umbrella of his political party, the B.C. Marijuana Party.

But Emery said all that has changed.

"We've complied with every government order, renovation order, health order, safety order. We are completely compliant every time they have a request," he said.

"They can't say we are a bad business, but they are just looking for every possible reason to deny us a licence to get rid of us in advance of the Olympics.

"This [the Olympics] is why all this pressure is on. The police are trying to get rid of all their antagonists. This is all police-driven," Emery said.

According to documents filed at Vancouver city hall, Emery applied for a business licence for a convenience store across the street from his marijuana-related businesses in 2008.

He was rejected because he has a criminal record for a marijuana-related offence.

City hall then demanded he get business licences for his other enterprises, but he was denied, Emery said. He is appealing those rulings.

"We have millions of supporters. We draw thousands of tourists to this block. So in the days leading up to our licence application we are going to make sure the phones at city hall are flooded days in advance," he said.

Emery said if he doesn't get the licences, he might have to close down.

No one from Vancouver city hall was available to comment on the case.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/d9wypm*


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 23, 2009)

If I was Canada and the Olympics were comin' to town, I would want Marc Emery hidden away too!
As much as I am for legalization, Marc Emery does not deserve the "prince of pot" monikor. imo, he makes us all look bad. Has anyone seen this guy? Heard him talk? He is just plain silly.


I HAVE to say, I did get beans from him back in the day. As did most all folks who grew back then. When it all went down, he should have bowed out humbly.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 23, 2009)

i agree he does not deserve the prince of pot title 
but i  do think he help bc and canada have more tolerance and their might not even be cannabis culture without him
i dont believe its right for the states to come after him


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 23, 2009)

lol he always looks so effing strung out all the time.


----------



## Hick (Mar 24, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> If I was Canada and the Olympics were comin' to town, I would want Marc Emery hidden away too!
> As much as I am for legalization, Marc Emery does not deserve the "prince of pot" monikor. imo, he makes us all look bad. Has anyone seen this guy? Heard him talk? He is just plain silly.
> 
> 
> I HAVE to say, I did get beans from him back in the day. As did most all folks who grew back then. When it all went down, he should have bowed out humbly.


I couldn't agree more!.. he desired to bare the badge of _martyr_.. he got his wish..


----------



## cubby (Mar 24, 2009)

The worst thing about this guy is he gives the anti-MJ crowd an easy target.
He's loud, obnoxious, and self aggrandizing. There are litteraly thousands of people who work tirelessly to promote the facts of MJ. Whether the subject is medical, industrial, or recreational we must argue the facts.Thats the only way we can further the cause.
Every time the media wants to do a hit piece on MJ they go looking for this guy. Unfortunatly they don't have to look hard. If there's a camera within a hundred miles he'll be there playing a perpetual victim.


----------



## nikimadritista (Mar 24, 2009)

Who is this Marc Emery guy??
Crazy? Is that you?? :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2009)

I am glad Im not the only one who thinks this guy is a problem,,and gives us a bad name when he appears on TV. He looks like a Stonned Raccoon who rambles and rambles and says nothing. PPL that hate weed,, look at this guy and go,,,"see what we mean",,!!!! 
Listen,,if yur gonna run a Business,as he claims he does,Ya cant be stonned all the time and deal with the PPL who arnt. I wish they would stop interviewing this guy to help the Cause,,,Cause hes killen us.


----------



## hetfield_08 (Mar 24, 2009)

"PPL that hate weed,, look at this guy and go,,,"see what we mean",,!!!!"

Since when do we have to care about what other people think of us. If were always stoned, thats our choice and there's plenty of us who can lead a normal life being high all day. Apparentely he's done good being stoned since he started a revolution in Canada. I'm proud to say that i don't give a flying F. about what people think about pot, since most of them have never tried it and have no right to even discuss it. I'm not trying to sound like an *** here but I just can't stand the fact that we have to change ourselves in public so we get accepted by others. 

Oh cowboy, you should watch the cbc documentary about him, he does alot more than just ramble about nothing.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 25, 2009)

Honestly, I can't stand the guy. 
He's nut's. So are his "Wive's".


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2009)

hetfield_08 said:
			
		

> "PPL that hate weed,, look at this guy and go,,,"see what we mean",,!!!!"
> 
> Since when do we have to care about what other people think of us. If were always stoned, thats our choice and there's plenty of us who can lead a normal life being high all day. Apparentely he's done good being stoned since he started a revolution in Canada. I'm proud to say that i don't give a flying F. about what people think about pot, since most of them have never tried it and have no right to even discuss it. I'm not trying to sound like an *** here but I just can't stand the fact that we have to change ourselves in public so we get accepted by others.
> 
> Oh cowboy, you should watch the cbc documentary about him, he does alot more than just ramble about nothing.


 
Didnt mean to be haten on your Hero Bro, ,,but I live in a world where my Business,, that I have owned for the last 18 yrs,, says I have to care how I present myself at all times while in public,,,,,,, and so should he even more so because of what he stands for in the Marijauna Culture. Lots of PPL watch this guy,,,so he should act a little more Professional in Public dont ya think?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 25, 2009)

Im high all day too. most of it. even at work, but you cant tell i am. i can just tell he is like *** HIGH all the time. he honestly looks like he does more than pot. regardless, it would be nice if someone who wasn't symbolized with the same group of pot "starts" as hightimes and cannabis cup people.


----------



## JBonez (Mar 25, 2009)

marc emory has a lot to say and no time to say it in.

Im sure hes not a bad guy, i mean, hes campaigning for our countries legalization more than most, which sais something.

He is a little weird on interviews, but shoot, get stoned and have an interview, im sure most of us would be babbling idiots too after a good smoke, maybe im wrong, who cares what happens to him, he brought it on himself.


----------



## cubby (Mar 25, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> marc emory has a lot to say and no time to say it in.
> 
> Im sure hes not a bad guy, i mean, hes campaigning for our countries legalization more than most, which sais something.
> 
> He is a little weird on interviews, but shoot, get stoned and have an interview, im sure most of us would be babbling idiots too after a good smoke, maybe im wrong, who cares what happens to him, he brought it on himself.


 

   The fact that he's stoned on interviews pretty much says it all. If he's serious about promoting the cannabis culture then common sense says be straight and sober or shut shut up and go away.


----------



## JBonez (Mar 25, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> The fact that he's stoned on interviews pretty much says it all. If he's serious about promoting the cannabis culture then common sense says be straight and sober or shut shut up and go away.



who are you to judge when and where someone should smoke, especially being on a site like this

promoting cannabis and sobriety dont exactly go hand in hand

i agree, there is a time and a place tho, but if you smoke, then its kinda the point to smoke whenever wherever, no matter your reason, its yours.

i smoke to help me sleep at night, i dont drink, and find pot to be the most relaxing without the hangover side effects.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2009)

I doubt the PPL that fought prohabition, showed up to the meetings, drunk.


----------



## cubby (Mar 25, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> who are you to judge when and where someone should smoke, especially being on a site like this
> 
> promoting cannabis and sobriety dont exactly go hand in hand
> 
> ...


 

   As you said "there's a time and place". He cannot, and should not be talking for the whole cannabis community when he's under the influence. 
   He's obviously not at his level headed best. He makes statements and assertions that are based on his own oppinions and not on facts.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Mar 25, 2009)

look i am not going to glorify the guy.but at least someone is trying to do something in a outspoken manner.what are you doing besides hiding your lifestyle?dont bash the people who are trying to help your cause.it defeats the purpose and gets us nowhere.and i would hope the guy promoting marijuana legalization by saying its not as bad as everyone thinks would be stoned all the time while he runs a place where people buy marijuana pipes and bongs and smoke.and also running a magazine line.

"I doubt the PPL that fought prohabition, showed up to the meetings, drunk."
 maybe not drunk,but intoxicated.people run around all the time sipping on flasks.

also on the "being stoned in the right place right time" note....some people are at there best when there high,as far as being creative goes.i know i could RAMBLE on for a while especially when im trying to get my points across when it comes to marijuana.and are we not fighting to be stoned ALL the time?really,the fact that people are bashing someone trying to help the cause is enough to make me sick.regardless if its marc emery or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Mar 25, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> He cannot, and should not be talking for the whole cannabis community when he's under the influence.
> He's obviously not at his level headed best. He makes statements and assertions that are based on his own oppinions and not on facts.


no offense,but this is just ridiculous.


----------



## cubby (Mar 26, 2009)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> look i am not going to glorify the guy.but at least someone is trying to do something in a outspoken manner.what are you doing besides hiding your lifestyle?dont bash the people who are trying to help your cause.it defeats the purpose and gets us nowhere.and i would hope the guy promoting marijuana legalization by saying its not as bad as everyone thinks would be stoned all the time while he runs a place where people buy marijuana pipes and bongs and smoke.and also running a magazine line.
> 
> "I doubt the PPL that fought prohabition, showed up to the meetings, drunk."
> maybe not drunk,but intoxicated.people run around all the time sipping on flasks.
> ...


 

   You may be fighting to be stoned "ALL the time" but pesonally I believe in all things moderation. Anyone who claims to be "at heir best when high" probably isn't all that good to begin with. Other than those who use for medicinal purposes it is just a recreational or spiritual intoxicant. People who are stoned "all the time" contribute little if anything usefull to the human experience.
   I am more than respectfull your opinion as well as Mr. Emery's but no one person can speak the entirety and diversity of marjuana users.
   That being said "it's just my opinion" no better,no worse than any others.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 26, 2009)

Sometimes you can be high bonez. i work in culinary and being high makes my job a blast. this guy gets high for his job too, but his job is informing verbally under pressure. For him being high when doing this seems to cause him to get his mouth too full of words if you know what i mean. He trys to rush out 4 points but only mentions 3, and talks about all 3 at once without identifying when he changes the subject. just like many of us love to talk like while smokin good with good friends. but thats a different setting. thats not how you need to be talking to reporters as you are rushed up the steps into a court room.


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 26, 2009)

It's cool if people want to be stoned all the time, sometimes, or whatever, but I agree that if you're gonna be a public spolesman for marijuana, you shouldn't look like you're about to walk into a telephone pole at any given moment. 

It might be cool to us smokers that he's stoned for all his interviews, but that is going to do nothing to further our cause. Convincing uptight conservative people (many of the lawmakrs who hold the key to legalization) that weed is a useful medicine and a harmless piece of recreation is hard enough even when presented in a sober and logical way. People need to see that smokers are good, upstanding citizens who aren't always looking for a high. He doesn't convey that image, and while he's done alot for pot (and shoot he may have done just as much to hurt it's image, who knows, its possible), he could do alot more good if he put the joint down for a second, put on a tie and maybe used a cue card or two.

If you're gonna take a stand for pot, thats cool, but do it in a way we can all benefit from. If your the type who likes to be stoned all day, go for it, its your right, but come on, don't try to convince my grandma on the way to her wednsday night church meeting of the merits of pot. They're jsut gonna see it as a scourge on todays youth. If you wanna take a stand on pot, be someone who a non smoker can look at and respect, then you will be heard.


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Mar 26, 2009)

I think he draws too much attention to the negative sides of marijuana use. Especially since he is a person in the public's eye, he needs to be conscience of how he looks; how he represents the culture...

...well....I guess he represents us pretty darn well, doesn't he?    dang


----------



## noneedforalarm (Mar 26, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> You may be fighting to be stoned "ALL the time" but pesonally I believe in all things moderation. Anyone who claims to be "at heir best when high" probably isn't all that good to begin with. Other than those who use for medicinal purposes it is just a recreational or spiritual intoxicant. People who are stoned "all the time" contribute little if anything usefull to the human experience.
> I am more than respectfull your opinion as well as Mr. Emery's but no one person can speak the entirety and diversity of marjuana users.
> That being said "it's just my opinion" no better,no worse than any others.


no doubt and no offense.but with my exp in smoking marijuana in 10+ years i have never came across any smoker who didnt wanna smoke at anytime or anyplace.i also believe in moderation,but only things that require it.such as food or alcohol.marijuana has never been that big of an influence on my life to use in moderation.video games dont keep me out of work and i go all out on them for 10 hours whenever i get the chance,it goes the same for smoking pot.whenever i get the chance i smoke.without any major side effects such as Lazyness or just plain burnt.but if i drank for 10 hours or drank whenever i got the chance you can be sure i wouldnt have a job or much of a life.same goes with food,if i eat to much i can be out of work sick,or i could become obese and couldnt do jack.but with smoking,none of this is a reality(at least for me)...it will never put me out of a job(unless DT)or ruin my life because of it in general.with that said i do not think there is a time or place as long as you are able to control it.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Mar 26, 2009)

Bowl Destroyer said:
			
		

> I think he draws too much attention to the negative sides of marijuana use. Especially since he is a person in the public's eye, he needs to be conscience of how he looks; how he represents the culture...
> 
> ...well....I guess he represents us pretty darn well, doesn't he?    dang


yes...i personally dont care what people think.and i personally dont think people read other peoples responses.SOMEONE removed it.but it goes as saying he has alot to say in a short amount of time.if you understand the average morons attention span,which for some reason we are trying to convince that pot isnt all bad maybe you would be seen as the same way.think if you had a whole 15 minutes of a 1 hour program to tell your best points.or if your holding a huge rally?nah your just sitting in your homes on your computers yapping to a total of maybe 100 people veiwing this.i could have sworn out parents said it best...if you dont have anything good to say,then dont say nothing at all.or something along those lines

P.S.I AS A HIDING LITTLE POT SMOKER MUST KEEP UP APPEARANCES FOR EVERYONE ELSE AS I COULDNT IMAGINE WHAT PEOPLE WOULD DO IF THEY KNEW I SMOKED OR WORSE ...GROWED THE STUFF.man you dont have to be out preaching to the world.but dont knock the people doing the preaching for you,and most definitely dont hate that someone is doing what your not.just because you have to keep your image up in these times(which is perfectly understandable)doesnt mean everyone else will sit around and stand for it like yourselves.

EDIT: i hate no one, just expressing my opinion.


----------



## Hick (Mar 26, 2009)

> ...well....I guess he represents us pretty darn well, doesn't he? dang



 he sure as "hell" doesn't represent _me_ or many of my friends.. :confused2:..


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> he sure as "hell" doesn't represent _me_ or many of my friends.. :confused2:..


 

Well said Hick.


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 26, 2009)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> no doubt and no offense.but with my exp in smoking marijuana in 10+ years i have never came across any smoker who didnt wanna smoke at anytime or anyplace.it.
> 
> man you dont have to be out preaching to the world.but dont knock the people doing the preaching for you,and most definitely dont hate that someone is doing what your not.just because you have to keep your image up in these times(which is perfectly understandable)doesnt mean everyone else will sit around and stand for it like yourselves.


 
Man, sounds like you hang mostly with smokers who fit the strereo type. I for one, won't smoke when the sun is out for the life of me. (daytime hours that is, it can be cloudy too and I won't smoke) I don't care what kind of weed you pack in your bowl and hand to me, I'm not gonna do it untill I know the day is over and the night is winding down. I've got plenty of friends like this too. I'm not playing goody two shoes or anything here, just statin that theres a big group of us that don't fit your "anytime, anywhere" blazing stoner stereotype.

Also, I don't know about these other guys knockin Marc, but I'm fairly sure they don't all sit on the couch letting marc doing the preaching for us. Just because some of us like to be stand up citizens doesn't mean we don't push the MJ issues at the same time. I've been pushing the use of weed in my area for a long time. When I was a high school (and a bit of college) stoner and tried pushing weed use stuff, I had huge family problems, almost got arrested, ect. Now I stay fit, am a vet., heavily involved in my community, do lots of volunteer work, and most important, I'm sober and sharp during the day. I talk to many older people about the benefits of medical MJ, and they take what I have to say seriously, because I present myself well and can articulate what needs to be said about MJ. 

The people who will listen to Marc already have good opinion of pot. For anyone on the other side of the issue, however, Marc is nothing but further proof of why pot should stay illegal.



> think if you had a whole 15 minutes of a 1 hour program to tell your best points


 
I would bring up huge point like pot is a proven preventer of alzhiemers, it is impossible to die from smoking too much pot, and with todays methods of ingesting (vaporizers, edibles, even pills now) there are none of the adverse health risks that come with smoking. Those are three simple points that could move mountains, but oddly enough, he can never remember to mention them as he is too baked and tries to hit on too many obscure points in his given time slots.


----------



## JBonez (Mar 26, 2009)

Actually, i heard him on an interview give a shout out to one of his fans that wont stop writing him and praising his efforts, he said his name was Hick from MP, he also said he represents him and his friends in the south. lol. i kid i kid, you know i love ya Hick, ha!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah,,I heard the same thing!He said Hick was his biggest fan!:hubba: Hicks gonna get us,,you watch.


----------



## JBonez (Mar 26, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Yeah,,I heard the same thing!He said Hick was his biggest fan!:hubba: Hicks gonna get us,,you watch.



ha ha, git er done!


----------



## noneedforalarm (Mar 26, 2009)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> Man, sounds like you hang mostly with smokers who fit the strereo type. I for one, won't smoke when the sun is out for the life of me. (daytime hours that is, it can be cloudy too and I won't smoke) I don't care what kind of weed you pack in your bowl and hand to me, I'm not gonna do it untill I know the day is over and the night is winding down. I've got plenty of friends like this too. I'm not playing goody two shoes or anything here, just statin that theres a big group of us that don't fit your "anytime, anywhere" blazing stoner stereotype.
> 
> Also, I don't know about these other guys knockin Marc, but I'm fairly sure they don't all sit on the couch letting marc doing the preaching for us. Just because some of us like to be stand up citizens doesn't mean we don't push the MJ issues at the same time. I've been pushing the use of weed in my area for a long time. When I was a high school (and a bit of college) stoner and tried pushing weed use stuff, I had huge family problems, almost got arrested, ect. Now I stay fit, am a vet., heavily involved in my community, do lots of volunteer work, and most important, I'm sober and sharp during the day. I talk to many older people about the benefits of medical MJ, and they take what I have to say seriously, because I present myself well and can articulate what needs to be said about MJ.
> 
> ...



im done arguing with the "stand up" citizens.but stereo types?i could have sworn that was nonsense.granted there might be similarities between somethings and certain people but i do not believe in stereotyping.such tactics are judgemental and RUDE.this is absurd...all i know is that in this day and age any brain dead idiot can work any of the majority of well paying jobs available today and have a very productive day all without little or no effort.with that said i dont need to be sharp to do the mindless and tedious tasks of today.but in the end,people are just out getting stoned.which is the point.especially since thats what popularized it in the states...definitely wasnt aids.......once again WHATEVER,no point in arguing here...youll just get bombarded by smart a$$ remarks from the clean up crew."if its not what i know then its wrong."<---this sites logic.and do not say this is not the way it is,because if thats what you think then you need to go visit the archives and watch the wolf yap and the sheep follow.its so obvious to....the older you get the more opinionated you are also,the so called "wisdom".now theres a stereo type(joke).haha


----------



## Hick (Mar 27, 2009)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> im done arguing with the "stand up" citizens.but stereo types?i could have sworn that was nonsense.granted there might be similarities between somethings and certain people but i do not believe in stereotyping.such tactics are judgemental and RUDE.this is absurd...all i know is that in this day and age any brain dead idiot can work any of the majority of well paying jobs available today and have a very productive day all without little or no effort.with that said i dont need to be sharp to do the mindless and tedious tasks of today.but in the end,people are just out getting stoned.which is the point.especially since thats what popularized it in the states...definitely wasnt aids.......once again WHATEVER,no point in arguing here...youll just get bombarded by smart a$$ remarks from the clean up crew."if its not what i know then its wrong."<---this sites logic.and do not say this is not the way it is,because if thats what you think then you need to go visit the archives and watch the wolf yap and the sheep follow.its so obvious to....the older you get the more opinionated you are also,the so called "wisdom".now theres a stereo type(joke).haha



.:baby:...<--- "that" is an opinion 
errr. is it stereotyping?? :rofl:..(rebuttal "joke").haha 
  If you wish to be characterized in Emery's image, so be it... "I" do not!. and I do not appreciate the profile that he projects.  
....as for your insults directed at the staff(cleanup crew)... :fid: ..I have to believe, that the "majority" of the membership appreciates the work they do here..


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2009)

> all i know is that in this day and age any brain dead idiot can work any of the majority of well paying jobs available today and have a very productive day all without little or no effort.


 
What the hell are you talking about? Exactly what is it that you do,, that the rest of us AINT smart enough to do? You know,, the Majority of us well payed,, brain dead idiots!!! 
This guy your uncle or something,,,if so,,Im sorry to have pissed you off talking about your family. I take it all back.


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 27, 2009)

> i do not believe in stereotyping





> but with my exp in smoking marijuana in 10+ years i have never came across any smoker who didnt wanna smoke at anytime or anyplace



Sorry man, but part of the reason this debate is still going on is because you lumped a bunch of smokers into the "smoke anytime or anyplace" stoner stereotype, when it's simply not true. Further, you go and insult anyone who workshard and applies themselves to recieve a decent paycheck. Sorry man, but once you start getting paid over 60 grand a year, I'm pretty sure your job is going to involve alot of dotting i's and crossing t's that you simply couldn't do well high, and you would most certainly lose that job if you went in high. Sounds like you may have surrounded yourself with friends who spend most of their McDonalds paychecks on pot and have a jaded view of the real world by watching too much of "The Office". (before you come at me for this comment, let me explain my logic. First of all, you seem bitter at people who have white collar jobs and are making some money. This let's me know, that you don't have a white collar job, or have a high paying job. Second, you seem to have no idea what these jobs entail, so this tell me you probably don't have many friends who have these jobs, or you would know a well paying job is alot of work, cause well, these workers like to come home, unwind, and whine about their work like the rest of us, so you would know... You would also know that an accountant forgetting a decimal point or an engineer writing p instead of u could easily get someone fired, this isn't "get stoned" type of work. So as I said before, its likely you don't have jobs like these, are probably bitter, and you probably surround yourself with people who also don't have well paying professional jobs, yet you still think you have an idea of how that part of the world works? How would you ever come to such conclusions??? Well, watching too much TV is how it usually happens in this day and age. This isn't an out of line conclusion, because you say when you get the chance, you like to sit down to 10 hours of video games. So basically, its pretty safe to assume that you sit around all day, smoking pot, watching tv and playing video games, go to work just enough to make munchie money, and surround yourself with people who do the same. Thats cool man, to each his own, but with that life set up, you should probably keep your  opinions about the rest of us to yourself, cause you live in a bubble.)



> once again WHATEVER,no point in arguing here



Sorry man, if you're gonna post something, expect a reply. Thats the polite way conversations go (or debates, whatever), but a comment like that is just about as good as someone plugging their ears and saying "lalalala" to avoid hearing others reasonable responses.


----------



## cubby (Mar 27, 2009)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> im done arguing with the "stand up" citizens.but stereo types?i could have sworn that was nonsense.granted there might be similarities between somethings and certain people but i do not believe in stereotyping.such tactics are judgemental and RUDE.this is absurd...all i know is that in this day and age any brain dead idiot can work any of the majority of well paying jobs available today and have a very productive day all without little or no effort.with that said i dont need to be sharp to do the mindless and tedious tasks of today.but in the end,people are just out getting stoned.which is the point.especially since thats what popularized it in the states...definitely wasnt aids.......once again WHATEVER,no point in arguing here...youll just get bombarded by smart a$$ remarks from the clean up crew."if its not what i know then its wrong."<---this sites logic.and do not say this is not the way it is,because if thats what you think then you need to go visit the archives and watch the wolf yap and the sheep follow.its so obvious to....the older you get the more opinionated you are also,the so called "wisdom".now theres a stereo type(joke).haha


 

You sated in an earlier post that youv'e been smoking 10+ yaers, I find that hard to believe. From your level of maturity that would mean you would have started smoking when you were 4.
I guess I really shouldn't bother commenting on your posts but what can I say "I'm old and oppinionated" ( intellegent people recognize this as sarcasm bathed in experience).
Contrary to what you may believe most people who smoke do so recreationaly. Over the last 22 years I have built and maintained a very successful business. If I smoked, the way you seem to think every smoker does, then I would be flippin burgers somewhere instead of providing employment, at good wages, to 70 employees.
If you actualy believe you can be stoned all day and opperate at peak productivity levels then I can only assume your'e something of a slug.
I have employees who I would assume smoke, drink, or whatever, I don't care. But if one of them showed up under the influence of any type of intoxicant they would find themselves un-employed on the spot. That crosses the line from use to abuse.
I had actualy started to tell you to grow up.....But I obviously don't know how old you are, and I believe such a statement would be a bit disrespectful. 
So I'll just leave you with a thought and well wishes.......Maturity does'nt come with age but rather through experience.


----------

